# Thanks To Hakim - I Have A Mirage Mk111



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

With great thanks to Hakim, I am now the proud owner of (ex-)his Mirage Mk111. An easy and smooth transaction.

- and very nice it is too. Better in the flesh than I expected. No photo just yet but then you've all seen it already haven't you?

I have one of Roy's oysters on the way, but I suspect it is going to live mostly on a NATO.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

congrats!...enjoy!......welcome to the club..........









regards,

salmonia


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

congrats, I have been eyeing one too


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice I keep looking at those but Roys new RLT 36 has got in it's way









One day


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys! maybe I'll post some pictures on various straps & bracelets when they arrive.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you like it Quoll. Its a great watch!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

potz said:


> By Oyster do you mean the brand-spanking new RLT36 "Nautilus"?


Um, no - I mean one of his oyster bracelets:

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Bracelets.html

I have followed the RLT36 thread though - looks like it is going to be a nice watch and in very limited numbers.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, maybe one photo....


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Get that put on a grey NATO immediately..!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> Get that put on a grey NATO immediately..!


You mean you don't like sage green canvas and leather Darelenas? I have a 20mm Grey NATO on the way. Meanwhile the bracelet has arrived!


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice watch quoll!

Looking forward to see that one on grey NATO!

post pics please.....









~jacob


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like they made for each other quoll


----------

